# Broown Ale?!



## retro_junkies (Apr 30, 2006)

the last year or so ive got quite into ales, so down at my local offy (Off Licence) i saw some Newcastle *Brown* Ale! 

quite powerful stuff i was surprised to find, is it still as popular in the north of england as it once was?


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 30, 2006)

retro_junkies said:
			
		

> the last year or so ive got quite into ales, so down at my local offy (Off Licence) i saw some Newcastle *Brown* Ale!
> 
> quite powerful stuff i was surprised to find, is it still as popular in the north of england as it once was?



Newkey Brown, still is yeah!


----------



## Riff (Apr 30, 2006)

BettyButterfly said:
			
		

> Newkey Brown, still is yeah!



Isn't Newkey in Cornwall?


----------



## BettyButterfly (May 1, 2006)

Riff said:
			
		

> Isn't Newkey in Cornwall?



Is just what it is called around here.


----------



## kakuma (May 1, 2006)

yeah a lot of people still drink it

they moved the plant to gateshead tho


----------



## strung out (May 1, 2006)

A lot of people still drink it down south as well... they sell it in my local in Bristol


----------



## JKKne (May 1, 2006)

Doesn't sell as well as it used to

They did it on draught and then in little 330ml bottles (for the kiddies in the clubs) but it didn't sell at all, so they stopped both of them

They don't even sell at St James Park anymore!

Oh and don't forget to save your special Alan Shearer Brown Ale bottle (2,000 made, distributed country-wide)


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 1, 2006)

The US is the biggest importer of Brown Ale according to the Evening Chronicle.I'm not even sure they're allowed to call it Newcastle Brown Ale anymore after Scottish and Newcastle moved production to Dunston.Lovely drink still altho it disagrees with my stomach.LOL


----------



## longdog (May 1, 2006)

Foul soapy shite.


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2006)

woof


----------



## sorearm (May 2, 2006)

god i used to drink shed loads of this stuff when I started uni ... it's fucking rank as a bear's arse it must be said

*gags*


----------



## subversplat (May 2, 2006)

Riff said:
			
		

> Isn't Newkey in Cornwall?


Newquay? Yes it is. Maybe the Cornish should release their own brown ale and confuse pub goers the world over!


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2006)

i think its alreet, bit on the sweet side - prefer me guinness


----------



## machine cat (May 3, 2006)

Damn good stuff! Much better than girly lager!


----------



## pogofish (May 3, 2006)

Shudder!

Memories of one too many teenage booze-up & puke session come flodding back!


----------



## Bomber (May 3, 2006)

A bottle of Nuke poured into a half pint glass and topped up as you go add a meat & potato pie, some brown sauce and heaven is within reach


----------



## zoltan (May 3, 2006)

Im from "newkay" and I can assure you it is filth.


----------



## JKKne (May 3, 2006)

Newky Brown

Haven't heard 

A) Anyone under 50
B) Anyone who's not a complete chava...

call it that since 1990

Its just some sort of shady pseudo advertising campaign


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2006)

its dog


----------



## zoltan (May 3, 2006)

"charva"

thats a term that was in use Eons before the redtops took hold of its cousin "Chav"

and yea, Dog is a more familiar term in the Toon

Filthy shite. But then again, I liked Newcastle Bright - that "lagered ale " they brought out as a tester in about 1982.and ended up literally giving the stuff away when no-one bought it


----------



## JKKne (May 3, 2006)

High Level......eugh

LCL...acid cleaner...


----------



## BettyButterfly (May 3, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Newky Brown
> 
> Haven't heard
> 
> ...



So I am a Chav?


----------



## JKKne (May 4, 2006)

BettyButterfly said:
			
		

> So I am a Chav?



No hinny, your just not with it pet


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2006)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Shudder!
> 
> Memories of one too many teenage booze-up & puke session come flodding back!



Hehe  me too!  And the farts the next day....


----------



## apie2004 (May 5, 2006)

im 18, enjoying my heavy metal and love the newcastle.


----------



## brahaminda (May 5, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> A bottle of Nuke poured into a half pint glass and topped up as you go add a meat & potato pie, some brown sauce and heaven is within reach




How the fuck are you going to get all that in ahlf pint glass?

Is it true that Newcastle Gen Hospital used to have a Newcastle Brown Ale Ward? (not sponsored, just to deal with the fallout?)


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2006)

brahaminda said:
			
		

> How the fuck are you going to get all that in ahlf pint glass?
> 
> Is it true that Newcastle Gen Hospital used to have a Newcastle Brown Ale Ward? (not sponsored, just to deal with the fallout?)


They said top it up as you go...


----------



## brahaminda (May 5, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> They said top it up as you go...



D'Oh..


----------



## apie2004 (Oct 19, 2006)

brahaminda said:
			
		

> How the fuck are you going to get all that in ahlf pint glass?
> 
> Is it true that Newcastle Gen Hospital used to have a Newcastle Brown Ale Ward? (not sponsored, just to deal with the fallout?)




Its a drying out ward, for the dead and no it doesnt exsist


----------



## Firky (Oct 19, 2006)

Dog is sweet shite, and yeah, it is still popular.

Don't call it 'Newkie', you'll end up sounding like a twat or a mackum, and no doubt get hit


----------



## Firky (Oct 19, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> They said top it up as you go...



It should be served in a half pint Schooner glass, yeah.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 20, 2006)

Not a fan. It's full of chemicals and gives you wind!


----------



## subversplat (Oct 20, 2006)

apie2004 said:
			
		

> Its a drying out ward, for the dead and no it doesnt exsist


WTF? Did you just do a search for "newcastle brown ale"?


----------



## Teepee (Oct 27, 2006)

I call it Newky brown.

Fucking mint, it is.


----------



## apie2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

I didnt do no search. I wear hats me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't mind the stuff, but the hangovers are shite


----------

